# Browning 2 Speed Transmission (help?)



## bairdco (Mar 15, 2010)

just stumbled upon 2 NOS complete "transmissions," and one that's missing a few parts, made by Browning Component Inc. 

these were developed by the same family that makes Browning Guns.

i'm pretty sure these were the mechanical ones, developed for BMX. they have a cable end that goes into the shifting mechanism.

i don't have any instructions or anything at all to figure out how these work. anyone familiar with these?

thanks.


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 23, 2010)

Only familiar enough to suggest you run from these...


----------



## ranoft (Jun 30, 2010)

awe come on those were every dirt racers dream but to expensive. thats what they said about gyros at first find a dirt track an ask around probably a few tricks to try late 80s bmx plus issues think they had some tips


----------



## bairdco (Jul 1, 2010)

got 'em all figured out but i need a rear rmx-50 chain tensioner and a bmx bike to put 'em on. so now they're just sitting around some more, like they did for the past 30 years.


----------



## ranoft (Jul 1, 2010)

no not that lol  what would u take for them i always wanted that set up be perfect for my chrome 80s hutchpro raider


----------



## ranoft (Feb 1, 2012)

*browning 2 sped*

if u might be interested in parting with ranoft@yahoo.com how much ??


----------



## Minkey (Nov 28, 2012)

I believe these were developed in the 1990's by Browning Research Labs, tested in 2001 by Frank Berto and Chester Kyle , comparing their efficiency to regular derailleurs and hub gears.

Here's a link to that (article starts on page 3 of the IHPVA journal

www.ihpva.org/HParchive/PDF/hp52-2001.pdf

regards,
  Minkey.


----------

